# VLCC on ORDER



## davierh (Aug 16, 2005)

Please can anyone help
I am looking for IMO number or yard number of VLCC/ULCC
currently on order from 2020 onwards.
There was a time such information was available across the internet
but the las year there seams to be very few order after 2019
Which cannot be true.
The information is for my personal use only.
I will be truly grateful for information at all.
Regards
Richard


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Didn't you ask a similar question last year???..someone did.

Recently reading a old trade paper an owner had two on order for 2019/2020 delivery and it was expected that they would be going into lay-up for up to 8 months on delivery.....

geoff


----------

